# Bandsaw blade tension release modification



## Tinkerman (Mar 30, 2014)

I am including 2 pictures of a quick tension release I made for my 14" Delta bandsaw.

Material is 3/4SQ AL bar stock. No drawing, as all should be obvious from the pictures.

Hope this helps someone with a Delta as the stock tension screw is a pain to use.

Lynn


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 30, 2014)

:thumbup:  my knuckels thank you!

Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 30, 2014)

I tried to fix the thumbup but it didn't work.  Nice mod.

 "Billy G"


----------



## shorton (Mar 30, 2014)

Tinkerman said:


> I am including 2 pictures of a quick tension release I made for my 14" Delta bandsaw.
> 
> Material is 3/4SQ AL bar stock. No drawing, as all should be obvious from the pictures.
> 
> ...


CAn I see a closeup or side view of the pivot point?


----------



## Tinkerman (Mar 30, 2014)

Tinkerman said:


> View attachment 73262
> View attachment 73263
> 
> 
> ...


  I am adding 2 more pics. I hope.


----------



## shorton (Mar 30, 2014)

Like it, need to see if I can do it to my Chinese saw.  What would really be trick is to have 2-3 settings for the 2-3 blade widths I use.  Then I could quick change them.


----------



## Chuck B (Apr 4, 2014)

This is a neat fix for the screw tensioner. I have an 18" Northwood band saw that I am going to apply this tensioner. The spring housing sits about 3/4" above the ears so Ill need to make the screw and block longer. I'll report on how it works out.
Thanks, Chuck B


----------



## Chuck B (Sep 7, 2014)

Lynn, I finally finished your design modification on my Northwood 18" band saw. It works great  if one remembers to use it. Note the tag over the start switch.





I had to weld a nut on the adjusting bolt since the hand wheel was only attached with a set screw.  Thanks for the additional photos and your words of encouragement
Regards Chuck B


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice mod. Simple and effective.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Sep 7, 2014)

Duh!! Sometimes it takes me a while to catch on. I was trying to figure out just how it was a quick release. Didn't even notice the pivoting spacer block. I guess now that I understand the complicated mechanism, I may be able to loosely copy it. 

Really simple and clever set-up. Thanks for posting.


----------

